
Windows Search gets worse - nickb
http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2008/08/windows-search-gets-worse.html
======
reazalun
Google Desktop Search (GDS) is a better alternative IMO. I don't use GDS in my
Windows, however using GDS in my Ubuntu seems a lot easier compared to the
default desktop search. The only downside: it doesn't integrate well with
GNOME.

